# Quickfish 6's for $250



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There are a few refurb / returned QF6's on Ebay for sale for $250 if anyone cares... they are the new red fabric models and come with warrenty. I just bought one and passing along the deal. Only a couple left so so hurry if you are interested!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eskimo-QuickFish-6- ... 7C294%3A50

-DallanC


----------

